# a little advice



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok fellas, got a dilemma. My uncle owns some land where I live that my dad and I are more or less in charge of, he lives a few hours away and is only down once or twice a year. So he told us to look after/take care of the place. Ok long story short a few of my friends decided that after all the rain we've had it would be fun to go out there with pickups. Had I known or been with no problem. (there are a few areas we stay out of with everything, bonfire area, deer bedding areas, etc) Anyways, they went out and got 3 trucks buried and then decided to call me. I was steaming to say the least. They ended up all stuck in the middle of a big wet swampy pasture that we try to even stay out of on the wheelers. Got 2 out and one is still stuck. My question is what would you guys say or do? I'm torn, they are my friends but they were trespassing. I just need some advice I guess. Well thanks for readin my book lol and any thoughts would be awesome.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

tell em whats on your mind, if they don't like it they might not talk to you for a few days or a week, but they will come around.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with Bruiser...A true friend would not let this come between you guys...But you do need to tell them what is on your mind...If you don't you will never be able to get passed it


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Tell em they were wrong, and remind them, they are your FRIENDS, and should have respected you, and your property as such. (even if you don't own said dirt)

Don't let it ruin yall, just let em' know how ya feel, and that it was wrong. I've been in this boat before with our farm, and buddies thinkin"Its OK,"


----------



## 05Bigred (Jun 18, 2010)

Let them put themselves in your situation and they should understand where you are coming from if they dont then thats is just not right and they are selfish.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Make them fix the areas they destroyed and tell them because of their actions nobody will be allowed to ride without you present


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

u gota tell them like it is and they must fix the mess There the ones that distroyed it after all. Its no different than if someone ran into there truck. the other person would be expected to fix the damage. It all comes down to RESPECT!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Make them fix the areas they destroyed and tell them because of their actions nobody will be allowed to ride without you present


Agreed.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> u gota tell them like it is and they must fix the mess There the ones that distroyed it after all. Its no different than if someone ran into there truck. the other person would be expected to fix the damage. It all comes down to RESPECT!


I agree.

I hope your friends are MIMB members, see themselves in the this thread and know what they need to do to fix not only the mess, but the friendship. Good luck!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Make them fix the areas they destroyed and tell them because of their actions nobody will be allowed to ride without you present


i agree with honda


----------

